# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  El Futuro de la Comida

## Bruno Cillóniz

Documental emitido en TVE2, realizado por Deborah Koons García y producida por Roco Films International (2004). Analiza el futuro de la alimentación, sobre todo a partir de la aparición de la ingeniería genética, que ha revolucionado la producción de alimentos. El aumento en el uso de fertilizantes, pesticidas y herbicidas está alterando muchos productos y en algunos casos poniendo en riesgo nuestra salud. En este aspecto la empresa Monsanto sigue siendo la más cuestionada. Se trata de una multinacional de agricultura y biotecnología, la líder mundial en la producción del herbicida glifosato, vendido bajo la marca Roundup. Además, esta empresa también es líder en la producción de semillas genéticamente modificadas --transgénicos-. Sus productos y sus agresivas prácticas legales (y de lobby) han hecho de Monsanto un blanco primario del movimiento anti-globalización. A través de archivos, entrevistas a agricultores y expertos en la materia, este documental analiza cómo en los últimos diez años, la ingeniería genética ha modificado los métodos de cultivo y la agricultura de gran parte del mundo y ha favorecido la aparición de nuevos productos en el mercado, en muchos casos cuestionados. 
Cuenta además que los pesticidas químicos aparecieron por modificaciones de armamentos químicos desarrollados durante la segunda guerra mundial. Las empresas químico-armamentísticas se vieron rápidamente orientadas al control de la agricultura y las semillas y así empezó otra nueva revolución verde la de los transgénicos. De hecho las empresas que se habían fusionado para la creación de armas químicas que se utilizaron en la Alemania nazi, son ahora las empresas farmacéuticas que están entre las primeras productoras de semillas transgénicas.     *Fuente: YouTube*Temas similares: ¿Un Futuro Sin Abejas? Futuro de los alimentos orgánicos La Acuicultura: Alimento del Futuro Artículo: Restaurantes de comida rápida importan papas para freír por falta de proveedores adecuados a su producto En torno al futuro de la Uva de Mesa peruana

----------


## Erich

Me acuerdo haber visto este reportaje ya hace años y bien que la biotecnologia haya avanzado mucho en esta ultima decada el desastre que causo en los primeros paises al consentir el cultivo de las OGM se hace aun sentir, lo  mas preocupante es la incapacidad del agricultor de estos sembrios para controlar la contaminacion de las simientes naturales y nativas, sin embargo nos siguen vendiendo la idea que es la revolución que salvara el mundo del ambre, nos hablan solo de los beneficios que podria aportar y no de lo que arriesgamos empleando estos métodos de agricultura, que nececidad tiene un pais como el Perú de introducir transgenicos, tiene una biodiversidad que el mundo envidia y en ves de querer sembrar arroz en deciertos o querer tener papas redonditas para que se puedan cortar o pelar mejor, porque no sembramos los productos que pertenecen a nuestras regiones costa, sierra, selva y promocionar mas los productos nativos, el peru ya es lider en organicos como banano, café y cacao.
querer sembrar transgenicos en el Perú seria limitar sus capacidades de productividad en biodivercidad, quiza algun dia los organimos geneticamente modificados aporten un verdadero beneficio a la humanidad para mi ese dia aun no ha llegado.

----------

